
CCCen YouTube channel has been terminated - abricot
https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCG4QMB95FR6Df6XdQwn8gSg
======
rendx
"CCCen" was someone who took the content from the official CCC media account
and made money off of it from displaying advertisements.

The official account is
[https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde](https://www.youtube.com/user/mediacccde)
and has no ads/monetization enabled.

~~~
abricot
Oh, I didn't realise.

I knew the other one, but followed the CCCen one because i could actually read
the titles of the talks.

------
spaceboy
> This account has been terminated due to multiple or severe violations of
> YouTube's policy against spam, deceptive practices, and misleading content
> or other Terms of Service violations.

------
spaceboy
You can still download them from here:
[https://media.ccc.de](https://media.ccc.de)

